# DNP cycle experiment



## bigkenny250 (Sep 16, 2022)

Have some experience running different types of cycles from low dose (100mg/ day) to high dose (1g/day).
I just gave myself a 3 week diet/training break to heal up a few injuries and now want to recomp and eventually achieve my best physique of all time. I just stocked up on lots of DNP and will be doing two different cycles with a break in between to measure which of the two is more favorable personally.

Will also be mega dosing Raloxifene to see if it can help shrink the gyno I’ve had for a long time before I eventually get surgery.

First cycle- 5 day high dose taper. 1,000mg, 800mg, 600mg, 400mg, 200mg

Second cycle- 14 day low dose. 2 days at 400mg, 12 days at 200mg

34 years old
6’2
245lbs


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 16, 2022)

Just do some cardio bro.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 16, 2022)

bigkenny250 said:


> Have some experience running different types of cycles from low dose (100mg/ day) to high dose (1g/day).
> I just gave myself a 3 week diet/training break to heal up a few injuries and now want to recomp and eventually achieve my best physique of all time. I just stocked up on lots of DNP and will be doing two different cycles with a break in between to measure which of the two is more favorable personally.
> 
> Will also be mega dosing Raloxifene to see if it can help shrink the gyno I’ve had for a long time before I eventually get surgery.
> ...


Attention! Anyone who sees this post, DO NOT, I repeat DO NOT follow this protocol. It is dangerous and no one should take this as advice or anything to follow.
OP, Why not start at 2,000 mg, heck 3,000 mg?
Also, nice first post jackass. Go introduce yourself in the new members section and read the rules cuz if you are pushing shit, you can only post that in the promo section.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 16, 2022)

bigkenny250 said:


> Have some experience running different types of cycles from low dose (100mg/ day) to high dose (1g/day).
> I just gave myself a 3 week diet/training break to heal up a few injuries and now want to recomp and eventually achieve my best physique of all time. I just stocked up on lots of DNP and will be doing two different cycles with a break in between to measure which of the two is more favorable personally.
> 
> Will also be mega dosing Raloxifene to see if it can help shrink the gyno I’ve had for a long time before I eventually get surgery.
> ...


 Starting at a gram of DNP is reckless at best


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 16, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Starting at a gram of DNP is reckless at best


Especially since it accumulates. 

The 1g, 800mg and 600mg doses the first three days are going to make life pretty awesome.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 16, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Especially since it accumulates.
> 
> The 1g, 800mg and 600mg doses the first three days are going to make death pretty awesome.


fixed


----------



## Sven Northman (Sep 16, 2022)

This simply cannot be real.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 16, 2022)

yeah i dont think this is sound advice. i mean if this is truly how you run it, its all you. i wouldnt recommend anyone follow that. a high dose wouldnt be considered 1000mg for 99% of people, sure there are some that can run it that high but limited. considering most do perfectly with 200-400/day, primarily 200mg/day works for the good majority.... 600-800 would be a high dose. 1G would be an extreme. and usually most people would taper up, not down. i get the build up and front loading but DNP aint what you want to front load with. lets say you have a bad reaction to it this go around, there are multiple people here that will tell you they have run DNP many times, same batch as prior cycle and they get a severe reaction to it for whatever reason. so you take 1000mg and 800mg and not youre royally fucked for a while for front loading. i mean if this works for you, fantastic, but i wont say its a very smart idea. so idk if you were saying this is just how you run, but id next time recommend you starting out with "this is my cycle, i dont recommend it" bc you will ahve people see the photos and think they should also run it like that and end up dead. But with saying you just stocked up on a lot...makes me wonder if youre trying to source it here...? but curious... from the insane cycle 1 compared to the cycle 2.... weight drop about the same?


----------



## bigkenny250 (Sep 18, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> yeah i dont think this is sound advice. i mean if this is truly how you run it, its all you. i wouldnt recommend anyone follow that. a high dose wouldnt be considered 1000mg for 99% of people, sure there are some that can run it that high but limited. considering most do perfectly with 200-400/day, primarily 200mg/day works for the good majority.... 600-800 would be a high dose. 1G would be an extreme. and usually most people would taper up, not down. i get the build up and front loading but DNP aint what you want to front load with. lets say you have a bad reaction to it this go around, there are multiple people here that will tell you they have run DNP many times, same batch as prior cycle and they get a severe reaction to it for whatever reason. so you take 1000mg and 800mg and not youre royally fucked for a while for front loading. i mean if this works for you, fantastic, but i wont say its a very smart idea. so idk if you were saying this is just how you run, but id next time recommend you starting out with "this is my cycle, i dont recommend it" bc you will ahve people see the photos and think they should also run it like that and end up dead. But with saying you just stocked up on a lot...makes me wonder if youre trying to source it here...? but curious... from the insane cycle 1 compared to the cycle 2.... weight drop about the same?


100%… do not recommend and never said this was ‘smart’ but I am curious and able to get legit product due to connections in chemical industry instead of from china or ‘some guy’, along with ability to stay in 66 degree AC all day and maintain hydration etc. Appreciate everyone’s input.

1g taken today in two equal doses, same response as the other time I’ve taken this dose, hot breath and any sustained movement over 3min causes sweat.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 18, 2022)

bigkenny250 said:


> 100%… do not recommend and never said this was ‘smart’ but I am curious and able to get legit product due to connections in chemical industry instead of from china or ‘some guy’, along with ability to stay in 66 degree AC all day and maintain hydration etc. Appreciate everyone’s input.
> 
> 1g taken today in two equal doses, same response as the other time I’ve taken this dose, hot breath and any sustained movement over 3min causes sweat.


WTF man. You know we had a guy here, The Pigeon that started just like this. Looks like you are The Pigeon of DNP.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 18, 2022)

bigkenny250 said:


> 100%… do not recommend and never said this was ‘smart’ but I am curious and able to get legit product due to connections in chemical industry instead of from china or ‘some guy’, along with ability to stay in 66 degree AC all day and maintain hydration etc. Appreciate everyone’s input.
> 
> 1g taken today in two equal doses, same response as the other time I’ve taken this dose, hot breath and any sustained movement over 3min causes sweat.


Wasn’t what I asked… what I asked was when you did your “experiment” with the 1000mg vs the 400mg… what was the end result? Probably had the same amount of loss. 

But this actually sounds more like a ploy to try and get people to message you looking to buy. There was a great source years ago that had from a chem supplier and sounds like you took his comments right from old thread.


----------



## SiberianOaf (Sep 21, 2022)

Here is a fun story for new users:

I've bought my DNP from the coach in my gym most of time.
That last time (July 31) we've met so I could get some stuff from him and we discussed our cycles a bit, we already did it in the past and we had two positions:
1. Use relatively low dosages that you find for yourself for however long you feeling to cycle: 300mgs daily in my case, you can find my post-log on the forum in latest posts.
2. Hit hard dosage 600mgs+ daily for fast effect in quick 5-7 days cycles - his case.
He was about to hit his cycle the next day or even in the evening so he could get ready for a photoshoot for the work in the week or so.

The man already collapsed several times from DNP, had "fuzzy heads" and shit on the stuff before.

Oh, and the thing is: the last time we met was July 31, and the last time he has been seen online is August 1.

That's up to you to decide what happened with him, I don't know myself, but he was pretty active on social media, and the only time he hasn't replied for long was due to him going to hospital due to losing consciousness on the street.


----------



## Brum (Sep 22, 2022)

1g of dnp ? Why would you bother ? Either you just wont feel like moving which goes against you goals of body recomp or you will end up after 4 days on your suggested doses, getting rather ill.

If its legit dnp then you will be feeling it on 400mg pd you will not function on 1g then 800mg then 600mg.

Looking at your pics, again i would be questioning the use of DNP in anything more than 200mg per day anyway as it looks like either you puffing your stomach out or have excess water.


----------



## Methyl mike (Sep 23, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> This simply cannot be real.



My best guess is that OP has scored weak DNP in the past. His front loading idea, assuming he gets high quality DNP, is just natural selection at work. 

Let nature take it's course imo.


----------

